# Flight from Covid-19 "Red list" country arriving in Portugal



## bomfimcaio (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi everyone! 👋

Anyone of you arrived in Portugal recently from a covid-19 "red list" country?

My fiancée is coming from a red list country and she is traveling to Portugal for familiar reasons on February 2022. She is not Portuguese / has not resident permit.

I would appreciate if I can hear from you how was the arrival in Portugal regarding passport control. Could you please share your experience?

We are afraid that she could have issues in the border control.



Big thanks to you all!


----------

